# NORCAR Memberships



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just a friendly reminder... NORCAR club memberships expire September 1st! Time to renew your membership 

Also, if you are interested in becoming a board member please let me know. 3 spots will be available, if we don't have any interest the board members will remain the same.

Memberships can be paid at the track this Saturday or if you want to PP the 50.00 membership fee to us that can be done also. We'll be making new membership cards up this Saturday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone who has signed up to be a NORCAR member!

You can still sign up and if you are interested in running for a board position please let me know.

Looks like we have 1 person interested in running right now 

ALSO....

If you are interested in getting an official NORCAR T-shirt please let me know.

We are going to have a small run of them done.

Cost is $20.00 a shirt.


----------



## erikras (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm new to the club so I'm probably not the best candidate for a board position. However, I've sat on the BoD of a 503c non-profit before and was also the webmaster and Tech Director for the Cleveland Saltwater Enthusiasts Club (c-sea dot org since it won't let me post an external link). Let me know if you need any help with the website, social media, etc. 

Also, my fiance is a Digital Media Project Manager for a big company. Websites, e-commerce, and social media is what she does for a living.

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help make up for my marshaling "skills".

-Erik


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I know we are behind on getting the voting setup for the 2 people who want to toss their hat in for a board position, but we will have something out to all the club members in a weekish


----------

